# Touchpad no response even press the power key



## chanch2628 (Oct 16, 2011)

Dear sir/madam
I have installed Android CM using ACME to my hp touchpad, it works fine.
But somehow, when I re-plugin to my pc, window xp system prompted "QHSUSB_DLOAD" and cannot be installed properly. My touchpad now cannot be startup, no response even I press the power key. Please help!!! Many thanks.


----------



## os2baba (Oct 15, 2011)

Press the Power Button and the Home Button simultaneously for 15 seconds until you see the hp logo in the center.


----------



## ebswift (Aug 26, 2011)

os2baba is right, though it may take a number of tries to get something happening. On my wife's tp this afternoon it took about 15 goes to go from black screen no lights to boot.


----------



## rickrcomm (Oct 20, 2011)

Is there a similar issue when you turn off the screen and then try to turn it back on a while later?


----------



## lev (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah its called SOD or sleep of death.


----------

